# Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?



## CityCobra (16. Apr. 2009)

Servus!

Ich hatte ja bereits schon an dieser Stelle gefragt 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/181

aber leider scheint die Frage in diesem Thread untergegangen zu sein, also hier nochmal in der passenden Rubrik - 

Mein Teich ist ja inzwischen fertig, und der Filter, die UV-Lampe und die Pumpen laufen ohne Probleme. 
Allerdings fehlt etwas Leben im Teich, und daher überlege ich ob ich *Rotfedern*oder *Gold-Rotfedern* einsetzen soll?
Habe gehört das diese Fische sich auch gerne von Algen ernähren, und nicht extra gefüttert werden müssen.
Was ist davon zu halten, und wie viele Fische wären sinnvoll?
Oder habt Ihr einen anderen Fisch-Tipp?
Von Goldfischen wurde mir abgeraten weil die sich vermehren sollen wie die Karnickel.
Zu den Fischen könnte ich noch ein paar __ Schnecken besorgen, die zusätzlich für einen sauberen Teich sorgen sollen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Eugen (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

Hi Marc

bitte nicht böse sein 

Aber wann spricht sich es endlich mal rum,
dass __ Schnecken keinen Teich sauber halten, 
dass __ Muscheln nicht für klares Wasser sorgen 

"ein paar Schnecken" 
Die Vermehrungsrate von Schnecken wird nur durch die von Algen übertroffen.
Vor 6 Jahren hab ich ca. 10 Spitzschlammschnecken eingesetzt,vor 3 Jahren 3 Posthornschnecken.
Heute kann ich einen Großhandel damit aufmachen. 
Und ihr wollt nicht wissen,was ich mache,wenn ich ....


----------



## CityCobra (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*



Eugen schrieb:


> Hi Marc
> 
> bitte nicht böse sein



Keine Sorge, ich bin Kritik-Resistent. 




Eugen schrieb:


> Aber wann spricht sich es endlich mal rum,
> dass __ Schnecken keinen Teich sauber halten,
> dass __ Muscheln nicht für klares Wasser sorgen


OK, haken wir das Thema Schnecken ab, aber was ist nun mit der Frage des Fisch-Besatzes?


----------



## Eugen (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

Du kannst ja gerne __ Schnecken einsetzen, nur verabschiede dich von der Vorstellung,dass sie den Teich sauber halten.

Fische  
Da steh ich ja nicht so drauf. 
Aber wenn dann sowas wie __ Moderlieschen, die halt nicht so spektakulär sind
(ausser,wenn sie abends springen und nach Mücken schnappen )


----------



## Pauli06 (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

Sorry Marc,
das ich hier reinplatze aber ich wollte zu
Hallo Eugen,
ich wollte zu dem Springbrunnenbeitrag, da ein anderes Thema nichts mehr
schreiben und hier passt es eh besser.
Das mit deinem klaren Wasser finde ich sehr interessant, ich hatte bis vor zwei Jahren auch einen dicht bewachsenen Teich auch ohne Töpfe,
3 - 4 Goldfische. Aber jedes Frühjahr grünes Wasser, auch sonst - auf den Grund 80cm konnte man nie sehen, allerdings nie Algen.
Da mußt du ja schon ein bischen mehr anders machen als ich
wie groß ist dein Teich?
Gruß Inge


----------



## robsig12 (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ich bin Kritik-Resistent.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, haken wir das Thema __ Schnecken ab, aber was ist nun mit der Frage des Fisch-Besatzes?



Was hältst Du von Goldorfen? Die werden auch schön gross, sehen aus wie Goldfische, mit dem Vorteil (keine Kanickel) und die Gründeln nicht wie die Goldfische, oder andere Karpfenarten (sprich Koi) Deshalb meist klares Wasser, wenn die anderen Pharameter stimmen. Moderliesschen sind übrigens gar nicht so langweilig. Schau mal vor einem Gewitter oder Regen über den Teich, Du wirst merken was ich meine. Ausserdem benötigen die nicht den meisten Sauerstoff im Wasser.


----------



## CityCobra (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*



robisg12 schrieb:


> Was hältst Du von Goldorfen?


Wäre auch eine Idee - Danke für den Tipp! 

Also halten wir mal fest welches Fische bis jetzt in Frage kommen:

1. Rotfedern / Gold-Rotfedern

2. __ Goldorfe

3. __ Moderlieschen 

Frage:
Kann man diese Arten auch gemischt einsetzen, oder wäre das nicht sinnvoll?


----------



## robsig12 (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

Moderliesschen (sollten ab 10 Stück gehalten werden) lassen sich mit allen Fischen gerne ein. Goldorfen sind auch sehr friedlebig, und können ab 4-5 Stück gehalten werden. Diese Menge dürfte auch für Deinen Teich reichen, Du wirst sehen, es wird nie eine einzige Mücke aus Deinem Teich kommen

5- 6 Bitterlinge würden auch noch dazu passen, die werden auch nicht gross. Aber dann solltest Du 2-3 Teichmuscheln mit in den Teich geben, da diese von den Bitterlingen zum laichen benötigt werden.


----------



## Franzel5 (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

Hallo,

mal ne andere Frage. Wie alt ist Dein Teich?

Er sollte vor dem Fischbesatz mindestens 6 Monate alt sein wenn er komplett neu angelegt wurde.

Der Teich muss wie man so schön sagt erst eingefahren werden, d.h. Entwicklung der Mikroorganismen, Stabilisierung der Wasserwerte usw.

Gruß
Franz Josef


----------



## CityCobra (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*



Franzel5 schrieb:


> mal ne andere Frage. Wie alt ist Dein Teich?
> Er sollte vor dem Fischbesatz mindestens 6 Monate alt sein wenn er komplett neu angelegt wurde.


Der Teich wurde im Herbst 2008 fertig gestellt.
Im Winter waren der Filter und die Pumpen außer Betrieb.
Diese habe ich vor ca. 14 Tagen wieder angestellt, und bis jetzt sieht das Wasser zumindest rein optisch OK aus.
Wasserwerte habe ich (noch) keine gemessen, werde ich aber später nachholen.


----------



## koimen (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

Hallo Marc

Schau mal hier rein. Hier wird der gleichen Frage nachgegangen......


----------



## CityCobra (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

Servus!

Viel schlauer bin ich immer noch nicht, was die Frage der richtigen Auswahl betrifft. 
Zur Zeit tendiere ich eigentlich immer noch zu den (Gold-) Rotfedern, evtl. auch Goldorfen u. __ Moderlieschen.
Ich weiß nur nicht wie viele ich in den Teich setzen soll, und welche Arten sich überhaupt nicht zusammen vertragen.
Nicht das noch die Moderlieschen die Goldorfen auffressen.   
Eigentlich habe ich vor mir Morgen ein paar Fische zu besorgen, von daher benötige ich nochmal Euren Rat oder ein paar gute Tipps.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Christine (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

Hi Marc,

es ist Dein Teich - bei der Größe hast Du die freie Auswahl - nimm die, die Du am schönsten findest. Geeignet sind meiner Meinung nach alle drei für Dich. Und Platz für ein paar Lieschen ist immer...


----------



## CityCobra (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Geeignet sind meiner Meinung nach alle drei für Dich. Und Platz für ein paar Lieschen ist immer...


Habe gerade noch ein paar anderen Threads durchforstet, und da wurde teilweise von den Goldorfen abgeraten wenn man nicht gerade über einen Riesen-Teich verfügt.
Die Goldorfen sollen angeblich schnelle Schwimmer sein die durchs Wasser pflügen.

Ich tendiere daher nun evtl. zu:

*1. Rotfedern / Gold-Rotfedern

2.  Shubunkin

3.  Moderlieschen*

Am liebsten wären mir Fische die sich z.B. von den Algen oder Ablagerungen im Teich ernähren und recht pflegeleicht sind.
Trotzdem möchte ich einige der Fische schon gerne sehen, und nicht nur getarnte Fische haben wollen.


----------



## joi (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

Hallo Marc!Dein Gartenteich ist gross genug für ein paar Goldorfen(es gibt übrigens auch Blauorfen) Grössere Orfen leben räuberisch, fressen kleine Jungfische!! Du schreibst du würdest nicht zu Goldfischen tendieren ,da diese sich schnell vermehren dann darfst du keine Shubukins wählen da diese auch nur (wenn auch farbige)Goldfische sind!__ Moderlieschen vermehren sich auch schnell!Liebe Grüsse Joi


----------



## CityCobra (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*



joi schrieb:


> Du schreibst du würdest nicht zu Goldfischen tendieren ,da diese sich schnell vermehren dann darfst du keine Shubukins wählen da diese auch nur (wenn auch farbige)Goldfische sind!__ Moderlieschen vermehren sich auch schnell!


Du hast Recht, dass hatte ich gerade auch schon herausgefunden.
Das schränkt die Auswahl wieder etwas mehr ein.
Bleiben also noch die (Gold) Rotfedern und die Goldorfen übrig.
Hat jemand Infos zu den Blauorfen, und worin unterscheiden sich die Blauorfen von den Goldorfen?
Ebenso würde mich der Unterschied zwischen den Rotfedern und den Gold-Rotferdern interessieren.


----------



## chromis (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

Hi,

warum eigentlich nicht die goldene Zuchtform der __ Rotfeder?
Ist ein Oberflächenfisch und somit immer gut zu sehen, wird auch lange nicht so groß wie die __ Orfe. Da sie im Gegensatz zur Orfe nicht räuberisch lebt auch gut mit __ Moderlieschen oder __ Elritze(auch hier gibt es eine goldene Variante) zu vergesellschaften.


----------



## joi (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

Hallo Marc!Goldorfen und Blauorfen unterscheiden sich nur durch ihre Farbe,Goldorfen sind hell orangefarbig und Blauorfen silbrig bläulich,sonst ist es das gleiche,6 Stück wären zu empfehlen da es Schwarmfische sind!Gründlinge wären vielleicht noch eine Möglichkeit ,oder ein paar Gondelritzen für deinen Gartenteich  Tschüss joi


----------



## CityCobra (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*



chromis schrieb:


> warum eigentlich nicht die goldene Zuchtform der __ Rotfeder?
> Ist ein Oberflächenfisch und somit immer gut zu sehen, wird auch lange nicht so groß wie die __ Orfe.


Habe nochmal im Buch nachgeschlagen - Die heißen wohl Goldfedern bzw. Goldrotfedern oder Goldplötze 
Also könnte man auch Goldfedern mit Goldorfen bzw. Blauorfen kombinieren?
Ich denke da z.B. für meine Teichgröße an jeweils ca. 5-6 Stück.
Oder wird das zuviel Fisch?
Die __ Moderlieschen reizen mich zusätzlich, auch auf die Gefahr hin das sie sich stark vermehren könnten.
Und die erreichen ja auch nicht die Größe von Goldfedern und Goldorfen.

@joi:
Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung in Sachen Unterschied Goldorfen / Blauorfen!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

Hallo Citycobra,..

wie Kari oben schon verlinkt hat https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20585/?q=bitterlinge

würde ich selbst nun als Grundbesatz __ Moderlieschen ca. 10Stück setzen, und noch ca. 8 Goldfische,.. und erstmal fertig,..

wie gesagt,.. Eine Teichwasser Werte-Bestimmung (vorher! von den  Grundwerten und, ggf. noch zur Teichgröße wäre gut)

und,.. ps: du brauchst da noch einiges an Pflanzen,..
ich hatte auch schoneinmal Goldorfen,..  an deinem flachem Stück könnten die ggf. bei einer Mückenjagdt rausspringen,...  hatte ich früher einmal (leider) selbst erlebt,..

PPS: und Pumpe durchlaufen lassen 

mfG. Micha


----------



## CityCobra (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> wie Kari oben schon verlinkt hat https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20585/?q=bitterlinge
> 
> würde ich selbst nun als Grundbesatz __ Moderlieschen ca. 10Stück setzen, und noch ca. 8 Goldfische,.. und erstmal fertig,..


Servus Micha!

Bitterlinge erfordern doch auch wieder Teichmuscheln, oder nicht? 
Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind -
Ist es wahr, dass eine __ Teichmuschel eine Filterleistung von 40 bis 60 Liter pro Minute hat? :shock
Habe außerdem gehört, es wäre empfehlenswert Gartenteichfische mit Zierfischen zu kombinieren, z.B. um eine bessere Teichhygiene zu erreichen.
Die __ Rotfeder bzw. Goldfeder habe ich nun erstmal in der engeren Auswahl, da sie ein sehr effektiver __ Algenfresser ist.

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

Hallo Marc,..

deswegen habe ich ja __ Moderlieschen und nicht Bitterlinge geschrieben

Was die __ Muscheln angeht, ist im Tierbereich direkt oben ein Thread angehängt,..

nur soviel,.. das was Muscheln "filtern"/ dabei aufnehmen,.. kommt auch viel wieder hinten raus ;-) (siehe Thread)

Ich würde mich nicht so an den "Algenfressen" aufhängen,.. Ziel sollte es ja sein, dass es nicht zuviel Algen entstehen,..

Hast du sonst schon was im Teich ??
__ Molche, __ Kröten, __ Wasserläufer/Flöhe, Mückenlarfen etc.. ??

generell denke ich auch ca. 15 Fische (keiner >15cm) sind für die Größe o.k.
(und bei dem Filter  )

mfG.


----------



## CityCobra (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> deswegen habe ich ja __ Moderlieschen und nicht Bitterlinge geschrieben



Ja, aber Du hast auch zu Goldfischen geraten, den Karnickeln unter den Fischen. 



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> Was die __ Muscheln angeht, ist im Tierbereich direkt oben ein Thread angehängt,..
> nur soviel,.. das was Muscheln "filtern"/ dabei aufnehmen,.. kommt auch viel wieder hinten raus ;-) (siehe Thread)



Stimmt, war auch nur eine Frage.
Mein Filter dürfte ja große genug dimensioniert sein um auf Muscheln verzichten zu können.



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> Ich würde mich nicht so an den "Algenfressen" aufhängen,.. Ziel sollte es ja sein, dass es nicht zuviel Algen entstehen,..
> Hast du sonst schon was im Teich ??
> __ Molche, __ Kröten, __ Wasserläufer/Flöhe, Mückenlarfen etc.. ??
> generell denke ich auch ca. 15 Fische (keiner >15cm) sind für die Größe o.k.
> (und bei dem Filter  )



Molche habe ich keine im Teich, zumindest habe ich noch keinen gesehen.
Kröten auch nicht, die liegen auf der Bank. 
Wasserläufer und ähnliches Viehzeug wurden aber schon gesichtet.

Wegen der Sache mit den Stromkosten -
Ich glaube ich mache mal dazu besser einen Extra-Thread auf...


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Ja, aber Du hast auch zu Goldfischen geraten, den Karnickeln unter den Fischen.
> ..




hallo,..

ja, denn meine persönliche Erfahrung war bisher eine andere.,.

Ich habe eher das gefühl "Goldfische" vermehren sich "in der Not" 
aus Überlebensdrang,... in meinem altem Teich,.. habe ich 8 Stück,..
und die Vermehrung war im gleichem Verhätnis zur Fluchtraktion,.

also sehe ich das bisher nicht so dramatisch,.. (brauchte auch keinen __ Hecht wie andere ;-)

und wenn man 2-3 verschiedene Fisch Sorten hat,  spielt sich dass sicher ein,..

Muss vielleicht mal jemand mit ca. 15.000 Liter berichten,.. wobei auch Pflanzen und "Raubinsekten" berücksichtigt werden sollten,..

sonnige Woche,..

mfG. Micha
PS: Strom:  meine Meßner eco4500 braucht 45 Watt bei max. 4800Liter/pro Stunde,..


----------



## simon (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

hallo marc
es kommt ja auch auf die kombination an
hast du z.b. goldorfen+sonnenbarsch im teich können die goldfische ruhig poppen was der riemen zieht,da bleibt nix über.
gruss simon


----------



## CityCobra (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> PS: Strom:  meine Meßner eco4500 braucht 45 Watt bei max. 4800Liter/pro Stunde,..


Moin!

Das wäre in etwa vergleichbar mit der OASE Aquamax ECO 4000 CWS von der Leistung und dem Stromverbrauch.
Meine Aquamax ECO 12000 hat aber eine wesentlich höhere Förderleistung von ca. 12000 l/Std. und eine Wassersäule von max. 5,2 m. 
Allerdings beträgt die Leistungsaufnahme dafür auch 130 Watt.
Hinzu kommt bei mir noch die TMC Pro Clear mit 30 Watt.
Das wären pro Jahr rund 280,00 € an Stromkosten bei 20 Cent/Kilowattstunde.
Allerdings sind in den Wintermonaten die Pumpe und die UV-Lampe ausgeschaltet.
In 6 Monaten Betriebszeit würde ich bei ca. 140,00 € an Stromkosten liegen, wenn die UV-Lampe ständig mit läuft.
Nur mit der Pumpe allein liege ich in einem Zeitraum von 6 Monaten bei ca. 115,00 €.

Zurück zum Thema -

Ich werde dann wohl ein paar Goldfedern besorgen, zusammen mit evtl. Goldorfen, __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge, Gründlinge etc. 
Bin mir immer noch nicht ganz sicher was da sinnvoll ist. 
Die Fische sollten halt möglichst anspruchslos sein, robust, und den Teich und das Wasser zusätzlich sauber halten. Zusätzlich Füttern möchte ich sie nicht.
Ich hoffe mal nicht das unsere Katze die Fische später aus den Teich angelt.
Die wird bestimmt große Augen machen, wenn sie erstmal die Fische entdeckt hat. 


Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## robsig12 (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

Hi Marc,

wie schon erwähnt habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit Moderliesschen, Goldorfen und Bitterlingen als Gesellschaft in meinem Teich über mehrere Jahre gesammelt. Wenn Du nicht viel fütterst, wird das Thema Moderliesschennachwuchs nie ein Problem werden! Die Goldorfen sorgen schon für das Gleichgewicht. Ausserdem sehen die Goldorfen halt ähnlich wie Goldfische aus, gründeln aber nicht, und Du hast halt somit sauberes Wasser (Guter Filter vorausgesetzt) 
Goldorfen solltest Du nicht nehmen, wenn Du gleichzeitig Koi im Teich hast, da die von der etwas hecktischen Futteraufnahme schau werden können. Dieses Problem habe ich gerade, und werde keine Goldorfen mehr kaufen. Aber ohne Koi ist es ein toller Fisch, und etwas leben im Teich sollte schon sein. 
Mengenm. habe ich Dir auch schon geschrieben, Moderliesschen ca. 10, Goldorfen ca. 6, evtl. __ Bitterling ca. 5, Teichmuscheln ca. 3

Ist halt meine Meinung, und die hat bis jetzt in meinem Teich gut gepasst.


----------



## joi (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

Ich finde diese Mischung die Robert vorgeschlagen hat, auch sehr passend für deinen Teich würde dir eher zu Goldorfen raten,da man diese besser im  Wasser sieht als die Blauorfen! Tschüss Joi!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Servus Micha!
> 
> Ist es wahr, dass eine __ Teichmuschel eine Filterleistung von 40 bis 60 Liter pro Minute hat? :shock
> Habe außerdem gehört, es wäre empfehlenswert Gartenteichfische mit Zierfischen zu kombinieren, z.B. um eine bessere Teichhygiene zu erreichen.
> ...



Hi Marc,

nein, __ Muscheln filtern nicht (erst recht keine Fischteiche) sie filtrieren. Was zwei völlig unterschiedliche Sachen sind, die von den meisten aber wegen der Namensähnlichkeit für das gleiche gehalten werden:crazy, wie z.B auch der Begriff Biotop - das hat mit "biologischer Landwirtschaft", "ökologisch", "biologisch wertvoll", ect. auch nicht das geringste zu tun)

Filtern dient neben dem entfernen von Schmutz hauptsächlich der Umwandlung von giftigen Schadstoffen (Ammonik, Nitrit ect) im Teich/Aquarium durch Hilfe von Bakterien in weniger/ungiftige Stoffe - Ammonik - Nitrit- Nitrat was dann wiederum von Pflanzen abgebaut wird. So was macht keine Muschel

Sie filtrieren das Wasser ("pumpen" Wasser durch ihren Verdauungstrackt). Und das nur um Nahrung herauszuholen (z.B Schwebealgen, tierisches Plankton, noch verwertbares aus Detrius)
Sie machen auch nichts anderes als Fische: Fressen und sch..... Aufgenommener (unverdaulich) Dreck geht gleich wieder in den Teich ab  

MfG Frank


----------



## Eugen (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

  Frank

Hoffentlich lesen das recht viele.


----------



## CityCobra (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

Update:
Komme gerade vom Teichfisch-Geschäft um mir aufgrund Eurer Empfehlungen ein paar Fische zu besorgen.
Nach Blick in die einzelnen Fischbecken kam die Ernüchterung -
Es waren so gut wie keine Fische mehr da, der Verkäufer sagte sie bekommen immer Mittwochs u. Freitags neue Fische. 
Also werde ich später nochmal dort vorbei fahren um die passenden Fische zu kaufen.
Ich hoffe das dann mehr Auswahl da ist.

Frage:
Kauft man die Fische wie z.B. die Goldorfen in jungen Zustand, oder schon in einem etwas Größeren?
Die restlichen Fische die ich gesehen habe sahen aus wie Baby-Fische.
Und falls das OK ist, wie schnell wachsen diese?
Schließlich möchte ich ja nicht mit einer Lupe an den Teich laufen, und die Kois die ich dort gesehen hatte, hatten auch teilweise eine stattliche Größe.


----------



## Digicat (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

Servus Marc

Am alten Teich hatte ich Goldorfen 

Kaufte 10 Stück 8cm groß (2004), nach zweieinhalb Jahren (2006) waren sie gut 40cm, ich fütterte sie. Wollte noch __ Moderlieschen (2005) kaufte 20 Stück 10 cm groß, es stellte sich aber heraus das diese auch Goldorfen waren. Bis Ende 2006 (Übersiedelung in neues Haus) waren diese auch schon ca. 30 cm groß. Wir hatten also 30 Stück im Teich + ein Nachwuchs.


----------



## CityCobra (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

Update:

Der Adler ist im Nest, äh sorry - Die Fische sind im Teich.  
Das heißt nicht vollständig, denn der Händler hatte schon wieder keine __ Moderlieschen vorrätig. 
Besteht da zur Zeit ein allgemeiner Engpass, oder was ist da los? 
Ich habe zumindest jetzt:

5 Stück Goldorfen, ca. 8 cm groß

5 Stück Bitterlinge ca. 10 cm groß

3 Stück Teichmuscheln

Am kommenden Sonntag werde ich evtl. zu einem benachbarten Fischhändler fahren um dort nach Moderlieschen zu schauen.
Evtl. finde ich ja noch andere Fische, mal sehen.
Z.B. würden mich ein paar __ Shubunkin schon reizen


----------



## robsig12 (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

Würde auf Shubukin auf jeden Fall verzichten.

Kennst Du niemand in deiner Umgebung mit einen Gartenteich? Einfach mal Fragen, Moderliesschen schenkt Dir jeder gerne. Ich selbst würde Dir auch sofort 10 geben.


----------



## CityCobra (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

Moin zusammen!

Ich werde heute nochmal mein Glück versuchen und mich nach ein paar __ Moderlieschen umsehen.
Hat bei der Gelegenheit noch jemand einen Tipp ob es sinnvoll wäre noch andere Fische zu besorgen, die zu meinen jetzigen passen würden?
Oder wird das vom Fischbesatz dann zuviel?
Aktuell habe ich wie schon erwähnt 5 Goldorfen, 5 Bitterlinge und 3 Teichmuscheln.
Und alle scheinen noch zu leben, ich hoffe das bleibt auch so. 

Vielen Dank für Euren Hilfe!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## robsig12 (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

Von Überbesatz kann man bei Dir noch nicht sprechen. Würde aber nicht am Anfang zu viele reintun. Moderliesschen noch kaufen, und dann erst einmal warten wie sie sich entwickeln. 
Später freust Du dich dann wenn mal wieder was Neues in den Teich kommt.

Z.B. __ Stichlinge. Die betreiben Brutpflege und sind auch nett zu beobachten, da sich das Männchen rot verfärbt usw. usw.


----------



## CityCobra (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*



robisg12 schrieb:


> __ Moderlieschen noch kaufen, und dann erst einmal warten wie sie sich entwickeln.


Leichter gesagt als getan! 
Zur Zeit scheint es in meiner Gegend einen echten Engpass zu geben was Moderlieschen betrifft.
Habe gerade ein wenig herumtelefoniert, und bis jetzt überall Fehlanzeige.
Man konnte mir auch keine Auskunft geben wann mit Nachschub zu rechnen ist.
Habe jetzt mal eine Suchanzeige hier im Flohmarkt gestartet, evtl. habe ich ja Glück und es meldet sich jemand aus meiner Region.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## CityCobra (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

Update:

Mein Besatz ist nun erstmal komplett. 
Ich habe heute doch noch eine Quelle für Moderliechen gefunden.
Die Biester scheinen momentan zu Höchstpreisen gehandelt zu werden. 
Ich habe pro Stück 2,00 EURO bezahlt, und 10 Stück sollten es aufgrund Eurer Empfehlung bei meiner Teichgröße ja schon mind. sein.
Egal, die __ Moderlieschen schwimmen jetzt im Teich, und auf dem ersten Blick fühlen sie sich wohl darin.
Nach ein paar Minuten schwammen sie im Schwarm mit den Goldorfen.

Mein aktueller Besatz:

5 Stck. Goldorfen

5 Stck. Bitterlinge

10 Stck. Moderlieschen

3 Stck. Teichmuscheln

Reicht das jetzt, oder hat noch Jemand eine Idee?

Have a nice Day! 
Marc


----------



## Christine (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

Hallo Marc,

 2 EUR für __ Moderlieschen - das ist ja Straßenräuberei! 

Ich würde den kleinen jetzt erst mal eine Chance geben, sich bei Dir wohlzufühlen. Geht ja bald los mit dem "Frühlingsgefühlen" im Teich  
Vielleicht amortisieren sich dann Deine Lieschen ja


----------



## CityCobra (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

Update:

Die Teichmuscheln scheinen irgendwas im Wasser nicht vertragen zu können, denn zwei leere Schalen habe ich schon aus dem Teich geholt. 
Ein Innenleben schwamm auf der Wasseroberfläche, keine Ahnung was da passiert sein könnte.
Ich habe vereinzelt ein paar Fadenalgen im Teich, könnte es sein das die __ Muscheln sich mit denen nicht sonderlich gut vertragen?
Ich werde jetzt auf Teichmuscheln verzichten, scheint wohl besser zu sein.

Auch wegen der Gefahr verstärkter Vermehrung der __ Moderlieschen brauch ich mir wohl keine Sorgen machen, ich habe nun schon mehrere im Filter gefunden.
Keine Ahnung wie die da rein gelangt sind, ich müsste mal zählen wie viele Moderlieschen von den ehemals 10 Stück überhaupt noch im Teich sind.
Den Goldorfen und den Bitterlingen scheint es aber ganz gut zu gehen.

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

Hallo Marc,

vermutlich sind die __ Muscheln verhungert. Dein Filter ist wahrscheinlich zu gründlich.


----------



## CityCobra (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

Ich glaube wir haben schon Nachwuchs im Teich.
Als ich heute Abend etwas Wasser aufgefüllt habe, entdeckte ich rein zufällig winzige Mini-Fische.
Ich glaube zumindest das es Fische waren, Kaulquappen sehen wohl anders aus, oder?
Keine Ahnung welche Sorte das ist, aber jetzt habe ich etwas Sorgen das die Bitterlinge, __ Moderlieschen oder Goldorfen die kleinen Fisch-Babys fressen könnten.


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für meinen neuen Teich?*

Hi,

Du wirst Dir noch wünschen, dass sie das tun...


----------

